# Edge Guide



## jfreeland (Dec 27, 2008)

I am a router novice and would appreciate some advice. My B&D router does not have an edge guide and my first project is a simple table that requires a mortise in a 2x4. I am really struggling with routing the 1/2" mortise (using a 1/4" straight bit) and keeping my passes straight. There is no edge guide available for my router. Is this just a matter of practice makes perfect or is there a good way to solve this, besides buying a new router with an edge guide? Thanks for your ideas>


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

It's hard to run a straight slot without a edge guide. you can make a very simple one in the shop.just screw some wood stock to the base of the router (use the screws that hold the base plate in place,(just need longer screws) if it's a one time thing drilled holes will do the job but some slots in the wood would be nice so you can adjust it but it's not a must have thing.. 

If you don't want to make your own you can buy one with just a little bit of rework,so it will fit your B & D router.
Amazon.com: edge guide - Tools & Home Improvement

========





jfreeland said:


> I am a router novice and would appreciate some advice. My B&D router does not have an edge guide and my first project is a simple table that requires a mortise in a 2x4. I am really struggling with routing the 1/2" mortise (using a 1/4" straight bit) and keeping my passes straight. There is no edge guide available for my router. Is this just a matter of practice makes perfect or is there a good way to solve this, besides buying a new router with an edge guide? Thanks for your ideas>


----------



## jfreeland (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I'll take a look at Amazon and play around with a home made rig, too. Appreciate the ideas.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, here is a link to a simple jig: Jig Journal: Shop-made Mortise Jig | Popular Woodworking Magazine


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jfreeland said:


> I am a router novice and would appreciate some advice. My B&D router does not have an edge guide and my first project is a simple table that requires a mortise in a 2x4. I am really struggling with routing the 1/2" mortise (using a 1/4" straight bit) and keeping my passes straight. There is no edge guide available for my router. Is this just a matter of practice makes perfect or is there a good way to solve this, besides buying a new router with an edge guide? Thanks for your ideas>


These Aluminium adjustable straight edges with built-in clamp are very useful for guiding a router or saw and are available in several lengths.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more to way to use the quick bar clamp,with no free drift..
The Alum .angle just drops in the slot of the Almu.bar clamp.
Almost hands free just push it along the quick clamp.

========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Good thinking Yogi, only trouble is MY bar has no slot! How dare you have something better than me?
You do of course lose some depth of cut with a sub-base.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Walter

Thanks , (depth of cut) it's not a big deal it's only 1/4" 

here's video for you , so you don't need to watch so many cartoons Mate  they are funny 

‪Jeff Dunham Spark Of Insanity - Walter - Part #1‬‏ - YouTube
‪Jeff Dunham Spark Of Insanity - Walter - Part #2‬‏ - YouTube
‪Jeff Dunham Spark Of Insanity - Walter - Part #3‬‏ - YouTube

======



harrysin said:


> Good thinking Yogi, only trouble is MY bar has no slot! How dare you have something better than me?
> You do of course lose some depth of cut with a sub-base.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the late night laughs Bob. Now here is one for you, genuine Ossie humour!

‪The old fella - Aust got talent 17 May 2011‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Thanks for the late night laughs Bob. Now here is one for you, genuine Ossie humour!
> 
> ‪The old fella - Aust got talent 17 May 2011‬‏ - YouTube


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Walter
> 
> Thanks , (depth of cut) it's not a big deal it's only 1/4"
> 
> ...


I had a thought as I was nodding off to sleep last night, I wondered if you posted those particular links because Walter reminded you of ME!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

YES, hahahahahaha LOL,, I can just see you saying "screw you" that's funny.. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7XGIKuaMmA&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGj6cUjl_qc&feature=related

=======



harrysin said:


> I had a thought as I was nodding off to sleep last night, I wondered if you posted those particular links because Walter reminded you of ME!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Those two were very funny Bob. Enough time on the computer, I'm back out to the shed.


----------



## jfreeland (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks to all of you guys. Not only did I get good advice, but some laughs, too! My wife says I remind her of Walter quite often. One of my favorite sayings is "Dumb A**"! Funny stuff.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome John , I have a router table for sale if interested shoot me a private message...Harry that was funny


----------

